# Titres de séjour eligibled for the Pôle Emploi benefits



## kumtornw

Hi, 

I am currently holding the Titres de séjour pluriannuelle - Passeport talent - Creation d'Entreprise but this type is not eligible for Pôle Emploi benefits.

I was unemployed in France since April 2022 and I have plan to create the company which I had to change my last Titres de séjour - Passeport talent - *Carte Bleue Européenne* to Titres de séjour pluriannuelle - Passeport talent - Creation d'Entreprise in order to allow me to register the company. Unfortunately this type is not eligible for Pôle Emploi benefits which I suppose to collecting this benefits while I am working on my project in France.

I went to the prefecture website https://administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr/particuliers/#/ and tried to see if any option for my to apply the new card but none of them seems to match with my situation who is unemployed (no work contract) and/or no EU family. 

Please share if you have any idea of renewing my new titres de séjour in my situation. Thank you in advance.

Kumtorn


----------



## Bevdeforges

As far as I know, you generally can't renew your titre de séjour "early" just to change your statut - which seems to be what you're trying to do here. However, they also generally also allow you to stay in country as long as your titre de séjour is still valid. Though I gather that the issue here may be the approach of the end of your unemployment benefits. And yes, in my experience, being the gérante of a start-up does not allow you to draw benefits from Pole Emploi - and for that reason there is a tax advantaged "savings" plan for "independents" that can be used to tide you over if you become "unemployed" from your start-up - and otherwise is part of your retirement fund.

If you're currently drawing unemployment, I'd continue looking for a new job, but get started on the groundwork for your proposed entreprise. When the time comes to renew your titre de séjour you should have a solid business plan pulled together to offer in support of the change of statut.


----------



## kumtornw

Bevdeforges said:


> As far as I know, you generally can't renew your titre de séjour "early" just to change your statut - which seems to be what you're trying to do here. However, they also generally also allow you to stay in country as long as your titre de séjour is still valid. Though I gather that the issue here may be the approach of the end of your unemployment benefits. And yes, in my experience, being the gérante of a start-up does not allow you to draw benefits from Pole Emploi - and for that reason there is a tax advantaged "savings" plan for "independents" that can be used to tide you over if you become "unemployed" from your start-up - and otherwise is part of your retirement fund.
> 
> If you're currently drawing unemployment, I'd continue looking for a new job, but get started on the groundwork for your proposed entreprise. When the time comes to renew your titre de séjour you should have a solid business plan pulled together to offer in support of the change of statut.


Hi @Bevdeforges Thanks for your reply 

My concern now is the pôle emploi has stopped my ARE (unemployed benefits) because the current type of my titre de séjour.

Pôle Emploi advisor told me that she has seen the similar cases and they had to change the type of titre de séjour.
Here is what she replied “Nous avons eu la réponse des experts et ils confirment que la carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent : création d'entreprise - autorise à exercer une activité commerciale" ne figure pas dans le tableau relatif aux titres de séjour permettant l'inscription sur la liste des demandeurs d'emploi de l'instruction 2016-33 du 6 octobre 2016.
Nous avons déjà eu des cas similaires et les personnes ont obtenu le changement de la mention. J'espère que vous aboutirez dans votre démarche auprès de la préfecture et que vous pourrez vous réinscrire au plus vite pour pouvoir bénéficier de vos allocations.”

I am stuck now and really see if I can change the titre of my titre de séjour. The possible option of passeport talent that I can request to change in the prefecture website are:

Salarié qualifié
Chercheur / Chercheur en mobilité
Artiste
Membre de famille d’un passeport talent
Personne de renommée internationale

which they are not applicable to my situation.

Welcome for any idea/suggestion. Thank you.

Kumtorn


----------



## kumtornw

Thanks for your reply @Bevdeforges My concern now is the pôle emploi has stopped my ARE (unemployed benefits) because the current type of my titre de séjour. Pôle Emploi advisor told me that she has seen the similar cases and they had to change the type of titre de séjour. Here is what she replied “Nous avons eu la réponse des experts et ils confirment que la carte de séjour pluriannuelle "passeport talent : création d'entreprise - autorise à exercer une activité commerciale" ne figure pas dans le tableau relatif aux titres de séjour permettant l'inscription sur la liste des demandeurs d'emploi de l'instruction 2016-33 du 6 octobre 2016. Nous avons déjà eu des cas similaires et les personnes ont obtenu le changement de la mention. J'espère que vous aboutirez dans votre démarche auprès de la préfecture et que vous pourrez vous réinscrire au plus vite pour pouvoir bénéficier de vos allocations.” I am stuck now and really see if I can change the titre of my titre de séjour. The possible option of passeport talent that I can request to change in the prefecture website are: - Salarié qualifié - Chercheur / Chercheur en mobilité - Artiste - Membre de famille d’un passeport talent - Personne de renommée internationale which they are not applicable to my situation. Welcome for any idea/suggestion. Thank you. Kumtorn


----------

